# ExpandBars



## dzim (26. Mrz 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich bereits mehrfach gefragt, wie das genau mit den ExpandBars funktioniert...
Jetzt sagen sicher alle zu Recht: Bemüh' doch Google!
Das habe ich und ich hab schon einiges probiert, aber eines will einfach nicht klappen!

Folgendes Scenario:
Ich habe eine Composite auf dem ich eine Group mit Such-Ergebnissen darstelle. Zusätzlich habe ich derzeit noch eine Group, mit der ich Such-Parameter an einen WebService übergebe.
Ich möchte aber, aus Platzgründen, die Suche etwas entkoppeln, ohne, jedes Mal einen Dialog o.ä. bemühen zu müssen.
Ich dachte mir, eine ExpandBar, die man wegklappen kann, wäre ideal.
Wenn ich aber jetzt die ExpandBar über die Group mit den Ergebnissen setze und einklappe, behält sie eine statische Größe bei - ich wollte aber, das dann die Group den frei werdenen Platz okkupiert.

Ich frage mich, ob das ein Layout-Problem ist (ich nutze in aller Regel FormLayout und habe die Gruppe an die nicht definierte Unterkannte der ExpandBar gedockt, was bei anderen Widgets (siehe Forms: Sections) dazu führt, dass beim einklappen der freie Platz wirklich genutzt wird.).

Wenn ihr da einen Rat hättet...

Danke!
Daniel


----------



## Wildcard (26. Mrz 2010)

FormLayout funktioniert AFAIR nur richtig zusammen mit dem FormToolkit. Nimm doch einfach ein GridLayout


----------



## dzim (28. Mrz 2010)

FormLayout funktioniert im allgemeinen sehr gut auch mit normalen widgets. ExpandBars scheinen da aber eine ausnahme zu sein.
Ich geb zu, das ich bislang mit dem ergebnis der gridlayouts nie so ganz zufrieden war (wenn ich sie über den designer von instantiations gemacht habe) und von hand... naja, sagen wir: da gelingt es mir nie so ganz.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mrz 2010)

GridDatafactory ist dein Freund. GridLayout ist damit wirklich sehr einfach und komfortabel zu bedienen.


----------



## dzim (29. Mrz 2010)

Ok - ich raff's nicht. Leider auch nicht mit der Factory.
Kannst du einen kurzen Code-Schnipsel geben? Ein Composite mit einer Expandbar und einem weiteren Composite - jeweils nur ein Label enthaltend?

Ich versteh das Prinzip irgendwie nicht ODER stell mich zu doof an, es korrekt anzuwenden.


----------

